# Proofing bagels at high altitude



## Cuencabagels (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

We're at 8,200 ft above sea level and when I get up to bake it is in the fifties. My bagels are not rising after I form them (due to the cold?).

I have been putting an electric radiator under my glass table top to get them to rise. It has helped but I'm getting signs of over proofing. Next attempt (tomorrow) will be to warm an oven, turn it off and put them in on a baking sheet. Others will stay on the glass but I will cover with a wet towel to protect the tops of the bagels.

I have been using the warmed oven technique when I leave the dough to rise initially.

Help>


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, Cuencabagels. Welcome to Discuss Cooking :smile :

We have a member who bakes all of her family's bread products. She sets a dish of water in her microwave oven and turns it on high for a minute or two, till it boils. This creates a warm, humid environment inside the microwave. Then she proofs her bread in there. 

If you don't have a microwave, the method you described for a regular oven should work, too.


----------



## Cuencabagels (Aug 2, 2015)

*High Altitude Bagels*

I make up to 9 kilos of bagels at a time. microwave won't hack it. I'll see what my morning production brings.


----------



## Cuencabagels (Aug 3, 2015)

*Still having problems*

Well, this a.m. I tried two methods, neither any good.

Put some in a warmed oven, some covered with a wet towel others not. The rest on the glass table over the radiator and covered as well. NOTHING! The bagels continues to sink. It takes almost a minute of prying them loose to get them to float.

Anybody?


----------

